
IPython 6.0 out, stop Python 2 support - carreau
https://blog.jupyter.org/2017/04/19/release-of-ipython-6-0/
======
antman
The main use I have seen for IPython is for data science and related work.
Although I have moved to Python 3 most people I know haven't, so let's see how
this plays out.

